# Quantus PD379



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking to update my records so need to check some details! Have there been three Scottish pelagic vessels named Quantus? - Quantus (1) built 1979 N-334, 89-96 PD-379, sold to Iceland 1996 as Ellidi.
Quantus (2) built 1997 PD-379, sold ? and re-named Krossfjord
Quantus (3) built 2008 PD-379 and still fishing as Quantus.
Am I correct with the above and if so is there pictures on this site of both Quantus 1 and 2. Sorry to ask a seemingly stupid question as I know there's a lot of Quantus pics on here but I just want to make sure I have this right! Looking at the two pics of Quantus (1) in the splendid Purse Seiners book (S.Henderson & P.Drummond) this vessel looks very different from the pics on this site of red hulled Quantus as N-334. I know she was later lengthened but did she get a new wheelhouse as well?
Maybe I have this all wrong but hopefully there's plenty of experts on here to correct me - many thanks!!
John


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Most of the detail you are looking for is on The EU Fleet Register. I tried to put in the link but I couldn't get it to work.

Douglas


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Douglas, thanks for the info and sorry for late acknowledgement as I'd given up on anyone replying here. Yes I'd looked at the EU Fleet Register site before but couldn't get any info from it at all! Kept coming up with no data whatever I tried searching on. 

Thanks anyway!

John


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Try these links:
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...DE=GBR000C19284&search_type=simple&search_id=
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...BR000A19812&search_type=simple&search_id=8828
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...BR000B14862&search_type=simple&search_id=8828


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Douglas, those worked fine and help much appreciated! 
Cheers
John


----------

